# how much should it cost to get a dog spayed? in ontario?



## pets4life

they say 500? here at the vets? is that normal? My dog is 3 and a half was hoping to do it before I move to toronto. In a month or so. I am still in kingston. I am responsible with her but I just dont want to deal with her heat cycles anymore the bleeding plus the insane temper.


----------



## ShenzisMom

My friend just had her 6 month old bullmastiff spayed for about 400. If she is a large dog, the anastesia will be more expensive and may effect the price. Ask for a quote, what does the 500 include?


----------



## pets4life

it all comes to 500 and something it includes everything I think.


----------



## lalachka

I'm not telling you not to spay, just don't expect her temper improving. I think that only happens if the spaying is done early on, 6 to 9 months. Just didnt want you to have expectations of something that might not happen


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

Much depends on weight at time of spay. Full grown GSD is going to be much more than 500 where I live.


----------



## Suburbandiva

We just had it done and it cost $500 including all anaesthesia, boarding, taxes, prep, etc.


----------



## pets4life

temper only happens during heat bleeding phase, shes a female how can we not expect that? the bleeding is the worst also the thought of her having pups scary even worse if a suprise accident happened with a coyote or something the pups would be monsters lol. I am really careful but you never know. Might as well get it done. Some say not to do it. I would not do it with a male. But I don't believe spaying female animals effects who they are much like it effects male animals. Like stallion horses or bulls tom cats etc.. change a lot after fixed. Nutered male dogs seem to be a lot like female dogs or get treated like other female dogs at least. I noticed the same with guilding horses. 

Is it the lack of testosterone that changes nutered males so much? Females still have the estrogen no matter what they keep who they are. She just wont flirt or care for intact dogs anymore.


----------



## Chantald

I know when I lived in Toronto, there was a program called SNAP (spay and neuter assistance program). Not sure if its Ontario wide, but may be something to look into.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka

pets4life said:


> temper only happens during heat bleeding phase, shes a female how can we not expect that?


Sorry I misunderstood 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marshies

I spayed mine at 1.5 for around 600-700 with a laser spay. I was quoted 500-700 for her size in a few of the locations.

If you have a good relationship with your vet in Kingston, why not spay her there? I imagine when you move to Toronto it'll be a while before you're all set up and find a vet you can trust.


----------



## Chantald

Chantald said:


> I know when I lived in Toronto, there was a program called SNAP (spay and neuter assistance program). Not sure if its Ontario wide, but may be something to look into.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Disregard this post, that program was in Winnipeg and I just was getting locations mixed up. Sorry!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life

is laser spay better?


----------



## marshies

It was advertised as a faster healing time, but I really don't know. I really liked the vet that spayed her though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

When I had Zef spayed (18 month - 60lbs) it cost close to $700.00. I opted for IV fluids during surgery and blood work pre-surgery.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Humane society in Toronto has a speuter program, between 120-200 I think. You gotta wait a month or two but you save big.


----------



## Miss Molly May

Check with your municipality here they encourage spaying and neutering and offer a coupon for 150$ with that we were about 350$


----------



## mandiah89

When I had Diesel spayed it cost me $300... I went to Beeties Animal Hospital in Brandford (I was living in Hamilton at the time) but that was when Diesel was 6 months old so Im sure it would be more expensive for a mature dog. I know there are lots of spay/neuter programs in Ontario if you are on a low budget ect.


----------



## Mikelia

There are low cost sneuter programs around TO and one here in Kingston too.
Email me if you want, I know the area vets well and can tell you where the best prices are.


----------



## Quinnsmom

If you go for a low-cost clinic, inquire what you are getting for the price. Some clinics do not offer post-surgery pain meds in the quote so find out how much that will be additionally.


----------



## pets4life

Ok thanks mikelia I sent you a pm


----------



## pets4life

do they usually just keep female dogs one night?


----------



## Shade

pets4life said:


> do they usually just keep female dogs one night?


Depends on the vet, most usually do keep them overnight.

Personally, I take them home same day as long as there's no complications. The last clinic I took my female to closed at 8 PM and didn't open until 8 AM so she would have been left alone for 12 hours with no one there. I wasn't comfortable with that, if there was someone on staff 24/7 with her I would have considered it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I took my female home a few hours after she woke from surgery.

No one is at the clinic over night, and I was SO NOT comfortable with leaving her alone there.

She actually had some reactions to the pain medication and was horribly sick for 2 days so was happy that I had her home with me to monitor also so I could rush her to the e-clinic if needed. 

I am super lucky since my best friend use to work at a vet clinic and is a nutritionist and animal care tech. She helped me care for Zefra the first 48hours after and during her reaction to the meds with the aid of my vet.


----------



## onyx'girl

Quinnsmom said:


> If you go for a low-cost clinic, inquire what you are getting for the price. Some clinics do not offer post-surgery pain meds in the quote so find out how much that will be additionally.


This is so true! I would be very cautious if going that route.


----------



## Sunsilver

Bumping this thread to get the most recent information for Ontario. I am sure the cost has increased since 2013!

I am about an hour north-west of Toronto.


----------



## MishkasMom

My friend paid $700 for a rottie female 90ish lbs, 9 months old. Included pain meds and one visit with a vet tech plus tax. Ended up getting an infection and bill run up to $1,100 (in Ottawa, 1 year ago)


----------



## wolfy dog

MY female Malinois became instantly dog aggressive after her spay as a 1 year old


----------



## Sunsilver

Please keep the comments on topic. I would give a great deal NOT to be facing this decision!


----------

